# Tell Us About Your Biking Background



## Ryder (Aug 20, 2004)

I am reading a lot of e-bikers vs mtbs on here and it struck me that there are a lot of assumptions going on. I suspect that most "e-bikers" are also regular mtbers. 

So let's share our stories...

I am 53. Been mountain biking in the UK since '86 worked as a sales rep for a bike company in the past. Fulfilled a dream and went to Whistler last Summer. Bikes I have owned include...

Muddy Fox Monarch
Marin Eldritch Grade
Dawes Edge
Kona Cinder Cone
Ellsworth id
Turner 5 Spot
Santa Cruz Solo
Scott Spark
Scott e-Genius

Currently own the 2 Scotts and the Solo.

So why an e-bike. Well I don't cycle in the winter, I run my own business and have limited time. At my age I notice my fitness takes a hit over the winter and spring is no fun. My heart rate is maxing out too often which concerns me and I tend to spend the spring riding my local loop (12 miles 1200ft) until I feel fit enough for longer steeper rides. 

I tired an e-bike out of curiosity and it solves a number of issues for me. 

1) I can ride at an effort level I choose not one chosen by the terrain/my fitness.
2) I can ride for as long as I want wherever I want
3) I want to improve my downhill skills and an e-bike lets me ride more of that terrain as I am not getting wiped out on the ups.

Am I no longer a mountain biker? Definitely not. I will always have a non e-bike as long as I can ride and I imagine I will ride my non e-bike more than the e-bike once my fitness returns. 

So what about the rest of us?


----------



## Doomanic (Oct 11, 2011)

Early '90s for me.

His and hers steel-framed Saracens from Hellfrauds lead to
Proflex 856
'95 GT Zaskar LE ex-GT Team rider's frame, built up with parts from the Proflex.
'97 Club Roost VCV
Then a long break as family life took over before I restarted, mainly to improve my fitness for scuba diving;
'11 Spesh Camber Comp
'16 Nukeproof Mega 275 Race
and finally;
'17 Trek Powerfly LT8

I've still got all the bikes except the first two. SHMBO rides the GT and mini-me rides the Spesh.

I bought the eBike because it's fun, fun, fun! I get more riding done in the same time and have way more fun doing it. I have Sciatica and osteoarthritis so a high intensity ride on the clockwork bike leaves me immobile.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Also started in the 90s. Took short breaks from cycling but mostly stuck with it. 2007-2016 was almost entirely on the road bike. 

Currently focusing on DH and crit racing. Two seemingly different race disciplines that carry over well. 

I've narrowed my training to indoor rides on a smart trainer, 3-4X a week (60-90min per session) in the early AM, plus one 3-4 hour outdoor ride on the weekends (either road or MTB). I also weight train 1 day per week - full body, but with an emphasis on deadlifts, squats, and lunges. 

My active recovery is on a Specialized Kenevo, 2-3X a week in the PM. I get my DH training without affecting my structured interval training.


----------



## MJC1973 (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm 44. Been riding and loving all things MTB since '89. 

Too many bikes to list have come and gone out of my garage (mtb, road, gravel, old school bmx race etc). My mtb stuff started with an 89 Miyata Elevation which later got a rad Tioga disk wheel. Loved me some Tomac vs Overend battles! Had their race pics allover my wall as a teen in my room. 

I live and ride in the Canadian Rockies and can tell you that my Scott E-Genius 720 Plus has injected new life into my riding. Not a fan of "turbo mode" but feel Bosch Eco / Trail modes gives me all the assist I am good with while still keeping my fitness in check. 

I have a life outside of riding (wife, 6 year old daughter, dog, business etc) that leaves me with about 2 open slots per week (3 if the stars align) in which to head up into the mountains to get my ride on so the E-Genius gets me to more places in my allocated ride time. That to me is what its all about. More places, more views, more climbs and more smiles in the same ride time. 

I love this bike. More importantly, my now asthmatic lungs love this bike. I can't wait to see how Class 1 e-bikes keep improving in specs, geometry and handling as time goes on.


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm 31. Grew up racing BMX and Motocross. 

I've only been big into mountain biking for 5 years. 

Trek superfly
16' stumpjumper
16' specialized demo

Bought the levo carbon comp after suffering on climbs and the thin air that Colorado has to offer. Best thing I ever did. I'm riding 3-4 times as often and double to triple the miles per ride. I've dropped 18lbs since buying the bike. The e bike allows me to enjoy all aspects of the ride. Not just the descents. It's almost impossible to not have a smile as I ride it.

Wife has the same feelings. The weight and plus tires have really given her confidence in the rocks and descents. We started going to bike parks in the mountains to avoid the climbs. Now we can ride locally have a blast.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

👍👍👍


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

Been riding since 1988. MTB became life. All other aspects of life revolved around MTB's. I was involved in this website heavily back in the day..back when it was a tiny little board without many members and most people posted in "Passion". I helped organize and attended the first MTBR.com group rides, May by the Bay out in San Fran/Marin. Jim Thorpe MTBR ride in PA etc. 

Used to travel to the big races to see people like Tinker, Tomac, Overend, Furtado, etc race and ride and often raced and rode alongside them. Racing was cool back then. 

I've been there, done that, raced it, rode it, seen it, coast to coast. Fun ride. Endurance ride. NORBA races. 24 hour festivals. All of it. Had a factory ride for a brief moment in time but didn't go far because my "real life" job took off. 

I had reservations about ebikes at first because I bought into the BS being posted on social media, and having never ridden one....I had no idea. Being open minded, I gave one a try. I've now been riding an electric MTB for a year. I personally think they're they're the best thing to happen to the sport since suspension. Game changer.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^Funny, I started riding mtbs in 1988 as well. Never went as hardcore as you did. My two wheel racing days were 6-16 racing BMX. My older brother raced the Mtb nationals and was NYS champ twice. I did have a beer with Tomac in Mt.Snow at a National my brother was racing though! Stopped racing bmx, hit the half pipes, then back to mtbing in WNC. Motocross was a huge part of my life with personal tracks etc. Then was in the Forestry lumber industry for most my adult life. Love ALL bikes, cycles, boats, pretty much anything with or without a motor and wheels. I ride Ebikes for fun and something refreshing. I’m soon to be 48 and feel great!


----------



## Bjorn2Ride (Apr 4, 2017)

First MTB in 1990. GT Tequesta. After that was stolen, I have been a Specialized Guy. Levo allows me to do training rides with high school and college age athletes, as well as the "guys without real jobs" in my age range. I'm in my 50s and aside for a few extra pounds, post physio test scores in the top 5 percent of people my age. So eBikes aren't about addressing a disability for me. They are a training aid. I currently have access to "quite a few" other bikes, but my top two are my personal StumpyCarbon and my Levo. Different tools for different days. The Levo is a miracle. Best thing since the heart rate monitor, IMO.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm 51 and been biking all my life (I live in S. California). I have 4 bikes: Road, FS mountain (Yeti ASR5), hybrid, and cargo. Decided to get an e-bike because sometimes I need to go somewhere and not sweat (get a haircut, go to dentist, meet friends for dinner, etc). Bought a trekking bike (Haibike) to experiment. All I can say is WOW! Completely changed my mind on e-bikes. You can get a very good work out or none at all! It all depends on the way you want to ride. 

For example, I can ride the same canyon roads 3x faster. This means I can go much further than before and get the same workout. 

Anyone who knocks it is someone who hasn't tried it.


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

56 and been riding mtb since 86. Started with a Muddy Fox Courier, then
Marin Nail Trail
Cannondale SuperV700
Marin B17
Specialized Enduro SL
Lapierre Zesty314
Lapierre Spicy 516
YT Capra
And now a Levo carbon Comp.
Also currently have a YT Tues for park use and a On-One Fatty.
Raced Motocross in the 80s and downhill in the late 90s, so its always been an adrenalin thing for me.
Now time poor. and the Levo is purely so I can get as much downhill in as possible. Love the thing and out 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Slynger (Jun 25, 2007)

62 years old living in Seattle area. Mountain biking since 90s. Have assembled 3 (non-electric) bikes from components. Currently have bike built around carbon Ibis frame. I just got back from a trip to the Italian Dolomites where we rented ebikes (class 1 pedelecs, focus and haibike). I had never ridden an ebike previously. Wow! Was blown away by how much fun we had and the scenery is stunning. One day we did 30 miles and 4200’ mostly in Eco mode so still had a great workout. European biking rules and the biking community are much further ahead than US I am looking at buying an ebike but trying to figure out where I can ride in Seattle area. Sad to see so many “purists” fighting ebikes with a broad brush.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Slynger said:


> 62 years old living in Seattle area. Mountain biking since 90s. Have assembled 3 (non-electric) bikes from components. Currently have bike built around carbon Ibis frame. I just got back from a trip to the Italian Dolomites where we rented ebikes (class 1 pedelecs, focus and haibike). I had never ridden an ebike previously. Wow! Was blown away by how much fun we had and the scenery is stunning. One day we did 30 miles and 4200' mostly in Eco mode so still had a great workout. European biking rules and the biking community are much further ahead than US I am looking at buying an ebike but trying to figure out where I can ride in Seattle area. Sad to see so many "purists" fighting ebikes with a broad brush.


Reasonable minds will prevail. These "ebike haters" are simply future ebike riders. Give it time


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

50 yrs. been riding mountain bikes since 1985. road bikes since 1973. was a road racer and XC racer back in the 80s and 90s. was the club MTB chair for many years, organized a provincial sanctioned race for 5 years. worked to get our local conservation area for MTB access - back when I lived back east in the 80s/90s. In the late 90s I moved to Vancouver and rode the Shore for a couple years, managing to keep my bones intact somehow hehe

now I am older and slow. Stopped riding from about 05 to 2013, but been back in it heavily since, doing road, MTB, some fondos etc. I have a bad heart valve and doc says 'no racing' but then the hills get my HR just as high as a race, lol. I have about 6 bikes, but just added an eMTB to the quiver and it is a hoot. Though it isn't the bike I'd choose for everything MTB - just for big gut busting climbs. I wonder if the ebike might help with the heart valve issue? half my heart is becoming enlarged due to the heart valve issue, doc says.


----------



## xhala_debru (Nov 27, 2009)

Funny post, I'm gonna take part of it.

44 years old, belgian, started riding in 1994.
I've just ordered my first e-bike and I'm waiting for it to arrive (BMC Trailfaox AMP 2)

I'm not out of shape (1.83m 72Kg), still fit despite a big crash in april this year (5 broken ribs and a pneumothorax (don't know the term in english) ) as I've done a lot of Strava rides during the winter and when I was recovering in april-may.

Speaking of bikes, still have 3 mtn bikes:
a lynskey ridgeline 29er, an Orbea Occam (29 er) and a Santa Cruz Hightower (29er/27+)
I will certainly sell the Occam, as it was already taking dust since I have the Hightower.

So why an Ebike?
Just because I plan to use it as a "shuttle", meaning I plan to go on a spot and do as many climbs and descent as I wish, not being too tired when going down.
For doing ride with buddies, I plan on keeping riding a regular bike, to match their riding pace.

So Ebikes are not and have never been an issue for me.
I enjoy riding with older or "bigger" buddies so that everyone is enjoying its ride.
As for jerks, a jerk on an Ebike is more difficult to get rid of than one on a regular bike, but the problem is the jerk, not the bike...


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm 36. I started mountain biking in Wisconsin in 1991 on a Schwinn Frontier. I got a new Schwinn Frontier in '93. Sold my snowmobile in 1998 for a '98 Specialized FSR comp. I've been hooked ever since. I've owned a lot of bikes since...

Cannondale F700
Cannondale R something
GT STS
GT Zaskar
Dagger DH
Mongoose bmx
Volume Flatline bmx
MacNeil Friemuth bmx
Trek something road bike
Gary Fisher Mullet
Trek Session 77
GT Ruckus
Giant XTC
Giant Trance X2
Giant Reign X2
Giant Defy 1
Santa Cruz Heckler
Ragley Blue Pig
Santa Cruz Superlight
Another Santa Cruz Superlight
Schwinn Homegrown Sweetspot
NS Bikes Surge? 
Specialized Allez
Schwinn S20 Sweetspot
Klein Pulse Comp
Motobecane 29 Fantom
Specialized Rockhopper fs
Voodoo Bizango
Surly Karate Monkey
Santa Cruz Bantam
I feel like I forgot some, but that's all I can think of...

I've worked at 2 bike shops, a summer camp for kids where I led group bike rides and maintained the bikes, and have spent a ton of time working on, building, and riding all kinds of bikes. Yes, I have ridden an e-bike or two, but not on singletrack. I moved to Hendersonville, North Carolina for the bicycling about 9 years ago as a compromise with my wife (I wanted Durango, she wanted green and seasons), and an e-bike would certainly make riding up the mountains easier. 

I'm not anti e-bike. In fact, I would strongly consider owning an e-bike if I lived near a bike park with directional trails and no shuttles that allowed e-bikes. That would be a blast. What I am strongly against is calling e-bikes mountain bikes and calling it a day. They just are not the same.

At some point, I'll be too old or worn out to pedal up the mountains or risk injuring myself on the downhills. Despite what a couple of you people assume, I will not buy an e-bike at that point in an attempt to ride the same trails. If I'm not physically fit enough to pedal up a trail, it'll likely be too dangerous for me to ride any bike on that trail. I might get an e-bike for the gravel roads and double track, though.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mountainbiker24 said:


> I'm 36. I started mountain biking in Wisconsin in 1991 on a Schwinn Frontier. I got a new Schwinn Frontier in '93. Sold my snowmobile in 1998 for a '98 Specialized FSR comp. I've been hooked ever since. I've owned a lot of bikes since...
> 
> Cannondale F700
> Cannondale R something
> ...


DuPont night riding on an ebike sounds like fun, no?


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Gutch said:


> DuPont night riding on an ebike sounds like fun, no?


I don't see the benefit to e-bikes at DuPont, but I've seen them out there and it's not illegal yet... Forest closes at 10, so not much night riding out there at the moment, either. Interesting comment, though...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I agree DuPont is fun on Mtb. No major climbs, but if crunched for time, there’s enough there for an ebike.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I have don't have an e-bike yet, but I'm figure the need for one is coming, and I am totally for letting the assist only ones into most places.

I am 61 and started riding off road on a bike I built back in 1970. From the mid 70s to mid 80s did not have a bicycle and rode motocross, enduro, and hare scrambles motorcycles and ATVs. 

late 80s bought my first mountain bike, a cheap Huffy, and rode it for 10 years. 
then bought a slightly better Huffy and kept it 20 years. I only rode moderately through most those years due to my time on motorcycles and ATVs. Got rid of my dirt bikes in 2006 and my last street bike in 2011. 

2015 decided I needed a better mountain bike and got a Giant Stance, started riding tons more, try to ride at least once a week, and last December got an Evil Insurgent, and I'm loving it. But at my age, even on a good day, I am usually done after 10 to 12 miles. So hopefully by the time I need one they will have them under 40lbs so I can pick it up to load it.


----------



## 18/21 (Sep 27, 2017)

Great thread! I’ve been nerding out on endless sphere for weeks, gathering info to build a longtail cargo bike with a hub motor for utility runs. It’s a mongoose atb from the 80s. 

I’m 42, with a 20 year history of avid cycling. Raced mtb and road in the 1990s-2000s, had a couple of good results among pros in a very few races. Wrenched at a couple shops, guided mtb tours, taught repair classes, etc. I also raced enduro and hare scrambles on motos off and on.

I’ve always scoffed at ebikes, and until recently I would have voted “no” about their access to my favorite user-built trail networks. I still haven’t ridden my cargo bike (waiting on the battery), but I recently bought another conversion kit for a commuter project, and I am really thinking of putting it on my 27.5 hardtail. As mtber24 pointed out on ES, no one really knows for sure where they are still allowed to ride, and I wouldn’t want to build it and not be able to take it anywhere fun.

Of course I will still usually ride my non-e bike, a Canfield riot 29er because it’s the greatest bike ever made! Haha. 

This is a great discussion and very different flavor from what we see on ES. Many ebikers seem to have no interest or regard for cycling in general; the culture, the history, the passion. I get that those things should not be a requirement, but it does create a lack of respect on both sides. I’m not sure what the answer is, but ebikes aren’t going away.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have owned bikes for a long time but did not get serious until six years ago. I am 63 years old and reasonably fit. I started riding on a GT Avalanche and learned what I needed to buy something better. Bought Specialized S Works FSR 27.5. Loved it but overdid it once too often. Ended up in hospital with rhabdomyolosis in a bad way. Nearly happened again. Wanted fat bike for snow and sand but knew that was out of the question. Built e bike for disabled wife and liked it so much that I built a fat e bike for myself. Riding went from 1500 miles a year to 5000 miles a year. S works looks nice sitting in garage.


----------

